# Poodle swimming age?



## lily cd re

We have our own pool, but we only have seasonal use (after all it is snowing here right now). I think it is very cool that you live somewhere that there is a pool for dogs. I don't know of any hard and fast rules about swimming, but I will say that swimming is much more intense exercise than walking. In the early summer when we first let the dogs use the pool I limit their amount of time pretty tightly. Lily would swim to retrieve until she was tired enough to sink like a stone if allowed. Often they groan in their sleep after their first couple of swims. For both Lily and Peeves they were about 8 or nine months old when they had their first swimming experiences since they were fall/winter puppies. Javelin came home to us in July. We started to let him try swimming in August. He didn't love it at first. It really took until this year for him to start to act like he liked it. Although Lily now loves water retrieves, she was not confident early on. BF spent lots of time in the pool with her floating on his forearms and him walking her around. Bit by bit he took his support away once she started paddling. Her big concern (and Javelin's too) has been mostly about having their faces under water.

I would take it very slowly and always supervise closely, especially if larger or numerous other dogs are present.


----------



## Lindsay101

lily cd re said:


> We have our own pool, but we only have seasonal use (after all it is snowing here right now). I think it is very cool that you live somewhere that there is a pool for dogs. I don't know of any hard and fast rules about swimming, but I will say that swimming is much more intense exercise than walking. In the early summer when we first let the dogs use the pool I limit their amount of time pretty tightly. Lily would swim to retrieve until she was tired enough to sink like a stone if allowed. Often they groan in their sleep after their first couple of swims. For both Lily and Peeves they were about 8 or nine months old when they had their first swimming experiences since they were fall/winter puppies. Javelin came home to us in July. We started to let him try swimming in August. He didn't love it at first. It really took until this year for him to start to act like he liked it. Although Lily now loves water retrieves, she was not confident early on. BF spent lots of time in the pool with her floating on his forearms and him walking her around. Bit by bit he took his support away once she started paddling. Her big concern (and Javelin's too) has been mostly about having their faces under water.
> 
> I would take it very slowly and always supervise closely, especially if larger or numerous other dogs are present.



Thankyou for replying. The pool has a slope into it and puppy would have a life jacket. It would be for ten min as a socialisation/ experience for the puppy. Splashing about and getting used to having his feet wet. Then letting him have a few min paddle if he is brave. There is a staff member there but otherwise you get the pool to yourself. 

The breeder has done a fantastic job with experiences for the puppy and i'd like to continue her hard work. Any other suggestions for socialisation is very welcome!!


----------



## lily cd re

Wow that sounds like a really cool pool situation. I would go for it. Just be sure to let your pup tell you when enough is enough.


----------



## Caddy

Swimming is excellent exercise for puppies, and the plan you have for time limits and a life jacket is perfect. Have fun!


----------



## vegas

I think DD was around 6 months when I introduced her to the pool. She wears a life jacket, and I started by just holding her in the water, and then supporting her while she paddled. Eventually I let her go completely so she could paddle on her own. She doesn't particularly love it, but at least she knows what to do. She also knows how to get out of the pool on her own. I have never had her swim more than one lap without stopping to rest. She mostly likes to run along the edge of the pool while I swim. Twice she has slipped and fallen in, and she automatically started paddling toward me. So I was glad I had already introduced her to swimming, so she didn't panic when she fell in.


----------



## lily cd re

We did as vegas has done in terms of teaching the dogs where to get out of the pool so that if they fall in they can help themselves. This is really important. We do have a fence to keep them off the pool deck though too.


----------



## mom2Zoe

We are getting a pool installed as we speak. I do not want Zoe in the pool. I feel like every time the kids are swimming she'll want to be in there. Will have to see how it goes


----------



## oshagcj914

mom2Zoe said:


> View attachment 368482
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting a pool installed as we speak. I do not want Zoe in the pool. I feel like every time the kids are swimming she'll want to be in there. Will have to see how it goes


It might be a good idea to at least teach her how to get out in case she ever ends up in there. My aunt's Cairn terrier fell in her pool and drowned


----------



## mom2Zoe

oshagcj914 said:


> It might be a good idea to at least teach her how to get out in case she ever ends up in there. My aunt's Cairn terrier fell in her pool and drowned




Our pool will have an auto cover and only opened when we are swimming. I never allow Zoe out in yard without me.
Ill decide over the summer.


----------



## ericwd9

Considering that they were originally bred as water retrievers "Pudel" Standard poodles do not take to the water as quickly as many other breeds. Grace loves water and has been known to run and jump in a foot of water for a mile or two along her beach. This is the most strenuous exercise I have ever seen and would leave her sleeping for an hour or three. It was at least 18 months before she ever swam out of her depth. Take care because with a long coat they can sink if they try to stand in water over their depth. a "life jacket is a good idea for starting. Supervision is essential as with children. If I lived over again I would start a pool for dogs in a small city!
Eric.


----------



## Theo'sMom

If you have the space and it's warm now where you live, a kiddie pool is a great way for puppies to get used to water. (it might make the pool less scary) I remember Wispynook kennels posted a video several years ago of them taking their 7 or 8 week puppies to a lake and the puppies went right in. Some swam, most stayed in shallow water. It was their intro to water and they had a blast.


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle

I got Hendrix at 4 and a half months old and he was started in water within the week. It's important to get them used to it early, or they may never enjoy it. I didn't let him swim until 6 months, and even then I've only recently allowed him to go out more than two or three strides. 
It's really up to you and him when you start.
If you can start him in shallow water where he'll only get his paws wet, perfect. After that you could start throwing his toys in so he goes in up to his belly to get him used to the feeling of pushing through water, ect. I don't think there should be an age limit on swimming, but puppies under 9 months should be very carefully supervised and should only do light exercises, water work is very tiring.
Personally, I allow Hendrix around 20 entries into the water at max, and these are all very short swims. This is around the time when he begins to tire, but not long enough that he is getting tired enough to pose any danger to himself.
At first this was only 3 entries, none of which involved more than a single stride, if that. Hendrix had been worked fairly easy and has grown a lot of confidence because of it. My rule was always to never push him, but now that he's gone totally crazy about swimming and never refuses a throw, my rule is: KNOW WHEN TO GO HOME

A young puppy will also need to build up fitness. Hendrix runs with me and swims every second day, but to begin with this was a walk to the river so he could put his feet in, then home again. Everything in moderation. Your pup will tell you when he's ready.


----------

